# pull switch below kill switch



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

My dash on my lo-boy has a ODB light switch, below that there is the kill switch for the motor. What is the small pull-out switch with the knurling on the end? Perhaps rear light? Thanks.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Can you post a picture? I can't think of anything factory-original that should be there. It must be a modification.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Bigdog I may have to as this is a stumper. I plan on working on the rig all day Sat and will see where or what the switch used to go and or do. I have new headlights coming this week. Looks like you guys had fun at the cuborama! Good show.

So I am to guess that the rear light should come on when the headlights do....mabye that's the mod for indepenent rear light.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Bigdog, I figured out what this switch is. It was a switch used for the back light. It was mounted in place of where the fuse mount goes.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Sounds like a field modification to suit the previous owner's needs.


----------

